# capping off jbl substrate



## Mark Evans (17 Jan 2009)

i'm to use jbl plus substrate in my MA scape.now i was going to use AS to cap it off but it wouldnt be right because MA dont sell AS.

as the title suggests what's best to cap off jbl substrate? i'm growing HC and grasses so this should be taken into consideration.

thanks.

mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Jan 2009)

I'm nor familiar with this substrate Mark but can't you just use some sand or a fine gravel?  I find sand anchors my HC and hairgrass well.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I'm nor familiar with this substrate Mark but can't you just use some sand or a fine gravel? I find sand anchors my HC and hairgrass well.



aquabasis plus from jbl.

how thick is your sand topping ed?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jan 2009)

I use sand on top off my JBL. 2" JBL, 0.5"-1" thick sand. (sloped towards rear)


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got about 1.5" of sand on top of Tetraplant Complete at the front of one tank and a 2" layer at the front of another tank.  It's BD Aquarium sand which I use in all my tanks.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2009)

I've used JBL Aqua Basis on its own - looks great too


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I've used JBL Aqua Basis on its own - looks great too



nothing on top?


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, nothing. 

Later I added a small amount of playsand and a few bits of gravel to make it look a little more natural, but it was fine without. Try a small amount in a jug or something mate


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jan 2009)

does it not stir up really badly?


----------

